# Pilsner Safale US-05 ferment temp



## maltedhaj (24/10/16)

Hi guys,

I have just put on a kit Gluten Free Heineken Pilsner style beer. I have used the Safale US-05 Yeast that the brew shop gave me. Should I be lagering this at a lower temperature or is this an ale yeast that ferments normally? I have a fridge to put the brew in so I can pick the temperature.


----------



## fletcher (24/10/16)

it's an ale yeast. i've fermented it as low as 15c but i had to overpitch. i would just ferment it at about 17c. it'll be quite clean at that temp.


----------



## damoninja (24/10/16)

Ale yeast do it at say 17C. It won't be a pilsner as such but it'll be a faux pilsner with US-05. 

What's the full recipe and what brew shop?


----------



## maltedhaj (24/10/16)

Thanks, just set the fridge to 17.

3kg Sorghum Malt
60g Czech Saaz Hops
1kg Dextrose
US-05 Yeast


----------



## yum beer (24/10/16)

I agree with Fletcher, get your temp down to 15c. 05 makes a great faux laget down low. 
It will take a liitle longer to ferment, but the result is worth it.


----------



## maltedhaj (27/10/16)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## mckenry (27/10/16)

Next time try Mangrove Jacks California Ale. Lager characteristics at ale temps.
I'll admit my sample size is 1, but man, I made a bang on Euro lager with it at 18°C, done in 4 days, no D-rest, just a 2 day rest to clean itself up, (didnt really need it, just my availability) then kegged.
Great from day 1. I will be using this yeast again. Note- these days I pitch at around 1g/L rehydrated, no O2.


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/10/16)

Id suggest a new brew store. Your making a pilsner and they gave you an ale yeast. FM.


----------

